# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Хакер, услуги програмиста

## acontinent

Вот и мне пригодились услуги хакера, хотя раньше я бы никогда ни о чем подобном не думал. Но моя любовь сделала возможной даже эту невероятную ситуацию. И я могу сказать с полной уверенностью, что нанять хакера, для того, чтобы качественно удалить информацию с интернета, взломать инстаграм или еще для каких-то действий - это крайне полезная и необходимая штука. Мне лично это помогло освободиться от жизни с женой, которая предала.
Ситуация в целом вполне обычная, и многие наверняка с этим сталкивались. После двух лет семейной жизни детей мы не заводили, решив сосредоточиться на карьерном росте. Работали оба, домой приходили поздно и уставшие. Кто знает, может быть это и послужило тому, что мы стали отдаляться друг от друга…
Такой режим, когда жену толком не видишь - весьма благодатная почва для измен. И как оказалось, эти измены продолжались больше года. Не знаю, как я был глуп, чтобы этого не замечать. 
Я бы не замечал этого и дальше, если бы не увидел на мобильнике жены оповещение о сообщениях от мужчины. Она сказала, что коллега, но в итоге начала прятать телефон. Здесь я и понял, что происходит что-то странное. А поскольку просто взять и прочитать ее мобильник я не мог, то принял решение взломать вибер, заказав эту услугу хакеру. Оказывается, найти таких профессионалов не сложно, существуют даже специальные сайты с подобными услугами.
Всё было сделано быстро, я смог получить удаленный доступ к телефону и прочитал все сообщения. Сразу же предъявил доказательства и сказал ей убираться, так как жили у меня, квартиру купил ещё до свадьбы. Было плохо поначалу, но сегодня я очень рад, что сделал этот шаг. Все возможно теперь поменять.
Контакты специалиста тут, если что:


- [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
- https://xakerkey.ru/topic/110

----------

